# Did you keep your yearbooks?



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm moving, and I decided to recycle all my yearbooks. My middle school and high school years felt like prison, and I have no desire to relive those memories. Didn't really have too many friends, esp since I rarely ever showed up to school. I only got the yearbooks because my ESFJ mother insisted on buying them. 

I feel pretty relieved to have chucked out those unhappy wastes of space, but wonder if I'll regret it later. Doubt it. 

Did you opt to keep yours?


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah. I mean, they're in my closet in my parents house but I don't plan on throwing them away. I like reading what my friends wrote in them, that brings up some good memories. The rest of the yearbook, not so much, just packed with pictures of the rich assholes that I went to school with.


----------



## sehvral (Apr 19, 2013)

Nah. I wasn't in any of them (intentionally, I even joined the yearbook club two years specifically to remove my photo). Yeah, friends wrote stuff in them, but...meh. Just a reminder of how much of a dumbass I was at 18


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

There are a lot of other ways to keep my memories... ones that don't cost $50 or more. The school doesn't even make any money from them! A more useless waste of resources I can't even fathom.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I never even got one in the first place-those things are expensive!
I have plenty of other options that will make me feel more nostalgic from my years of schooling. Pictures of me and my buddies, videos, doodled on school work... that type of stuff I find is way better than a $80 book of pictures with only 10% of it filled with people I actually like.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

My parents bought them each year and I still have them. They are basically what I'm putting in a box and storing at my parents when I move to Austin. Every once and a while I look at them but not too often.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

My school doesn't do *yearbooks* they did it one year and I didn't buy it, but if I did I'd probably go all Mean Girls Burn Book on it.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

NO NO NO!

The biggest problem isn't that I can throw mine away, but that others have yearbooks out there with me in them. AHHH!


----------



## worldsconverged (Jan 6, 2014)

I have them but my yearbooks are in a box in my closet. I haven't looked at them in years and it's really not worth the price. Total waste of money.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

worldsconverged said:


> I have them but my yearbooks are in a box in my closet. I haven't looked at them in years and it's really not worth the price. Total waste of money.


I have 2 Rubbermaid tubs. One that is coming with me to Austin and one that is staying in a closet at my parents. My yearbooks will be staying in a closet at my parents.


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)

I have mine. Every few years I'll pull them out and look at them just because it's weird to think that I was this other person during that time, and there were some people that I don't remember that were cool to be around. Plus in my senior year my girlfriend and I were voted cutest couple which still blows my mind because we were very far from being popular (which was a good thing IMO).


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I only have one, from my senior year of high school, and I never look at it but I also probably won't throw it away. Basically I have no feelings one way or the other towards it so by default it will end up staying here. My group of friends was barely represented in it anyway. Oh and we didn't even have senior pictures, we had "half-pages" instead (half a page where you could put an inspirational quote or drawing or something) so I can't even use it to remember what everyone looked like back then. Plus even seeing the messages of people who signed my yearbook is not that exciting, since I still hang out with most of them.


----------

